
Show HN: Duplicate Google Calendars - harrychenca
https://github.com/hackpacific/google_calendar_duplicate_boy
======
niftich
Why hardcode the timezone to Asia/Hong_Kong?

~~~
harrychenca
Oops. Updated. Now same as base calendar. Thanks :D

